# ClipArtBoom.com Debuts New Class Pride Mini Pack



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The new Class Pride Mini Pack from ClipArtBoom.com makes it easy to tap into the school spiritwear market with designs for all grade levels as well as senior-themed artwork. Graphics range from fresh takes on traditional styles to exciting new looks providing a host of options for creating professional apparel with just the right appeal and a minimal investment in design time. 

Diverse templates and clip art make it simple to feature class levels and years, incorporate school names, and even include the names of class members. The pack contains 20 black-and-white and color interactive design templates and clip art files that can be mixed and matched to generate production-ready art quickly and easily. 

Clip art, frames/backgrounds, vector patterns, and design templates are included in Adobe Illustrator (.ai) and .eps formats; design templates also come in CorelDRAW (.cdr). You also get the 25 fonts used in the design templates and five custom weathered textures in .bmp, for added interest. 

Class Pride Mini Pack designs can be used for screen and direct-to-garment printing, heat transfers, sublimation, rhinestones, and other types of apparel decoration. Everything is royalty free, with unlimited usage. Like all ClipArtBoom.com content, specific charity and fundraiser art and designs can be purchased individually as well as in the pack. Check out this new targeted collection at Class Pride Mini Pack - Clipartboom.com.

For more information, go to www.clipartboom.com; call (747) 777-2942, or email [email protected].


----------

